# دورة مكافحة حريق



## ha.mo7 (21 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
تحياتي لجميع الأعضاء و رمضان كريم 
لو سمحتو بسأل عن أفضل المعاهد لتدريب الفاير فايتنق في الإمارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ha.mo7 (23 يونيو 2015)

لا إجابة الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## masry4ever50 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

llklkll


----------

